# members names in blue??



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

how does this happen?? mine is not blue?? must have missed something


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

ian

ask kev in this topic

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=128283&start=45

he willturn your name blue and add a ttoc banner

hth

paul


----------

